# Ever found yourself disliking a food that is loved by most?



## Snip 13 (Sep 27, 2012)

Hola my DC family! Missed you all 

For some reason I just can't stand Carrots, they taste bitter to me and I don't know why. I still eat them since I can't tell my kids to eat what I don't lol!
I don't touch Chicken either, don't even like the smell and I used to like it before I had my children. I still eat the livers but for some reason being pregnant put me off. Started eating chicken 2 yrs after my sons birth again but since a recent miscarriage 2 month ago I battle cooking it for my family without gagging lol!
Anyone else have a similar dislike or started disliking a food they loved before?


----------



## jabbur (Sep 27, 2012)

Glad you're back Snip and sorry about the miscarriage.  While it's not food, since menopause I have trouble with toothpaste.  Only Crest will not make me gag all the time.  In general, it seems that foods I used to dislike, I now can tolerate except for liver.  I applaud you for choking down those carrots in front of your kids!


----------



## Snip 13 (Sep 27, 2012)

jabbur said:


> Glad you're back Snip and sorry about the miscarriage. While it's not food, since menopause I have trouble with toothpaste. Only Crest will not make me gag all the time. In general, it seems that foods I used to dislike, I now can tolerate except for liver. I applaud you for choking down those carrots in front of your kids!


 
Thanks, just wasn't meant to be. I'm fine about it, didn't know I was pregnant so I never really felt it was real. 

Thank you for the reply, maybe the Chicken thing is hormonal. Menopause and pregnancy both change your hormone levels but it doesn't explain why I haven't eaten it since.

Not sure about the carrots either, I've heard that some people find certain veggies bitter because of some or other scientific reason but I can't find info on it.


----------



## Steve Kroll (Sep 27, 2012)

Caviar for me. I know it's expensive and luxurious, and I've had several occasions where I've tried it. I even once had an opportunity to try Beluga, which is supposedly the very best. 

I just don't like it. It has a weird texture and tastes salty and fishy.

Other than that, I really like almost every food, with few exceptions.


----------



## Andy M. (Sep 27, 2012)

Cauliflower, beets, ricotta, celery, swiss chard, rhubarb...


----------



## CWS4322 (Sep 27, 2012)

Bananas. Pears. Pumpkin. Rhubarb. I'll eat bananas in banana bread (if I don't have to smell them first). Pears in pear crisp. Pumpkin...well, I can't say when I eat pumpkin...I don't bring any pumpkins home from the garden. Rhubarb. I did a rhubarb theme night...I'd eat the curry again and the rhubarb ice cream. But otherwise, it is not high on my list. And I do NOT eat smoked Eel or majatas (sp). I've gagged it down to be polite, but do not like.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Sep 27, 2012)

I agree with Steve on the caviar, I would much rather have a PB&J!

Snip, try a dash of grated nutmeg on your carrots.

I guess for me it is not really a dislike but, I really do not care about steak.  

I would rather have a roast of beef than a steak.


----------



## kadesma (Sep 27, 2012)

Snip I'm one of those when it comes to smells. Chicken the smell gets me right now so when I open the package I have warm water running and lemon juice at hand. I rinse, the rub that baby with lemon. plus I have another half to hold under my nose if need be. I'm sure there are other things vinegar maybe what will help you. I''ve found once it gets cooking I can handle the chicken but I do wear rubber gloves that I can dispose of when I handle chicken or my hands become off limits even to me. I'm sorry about the loss of the baby, It hurts, I know, I lost one years ago so you have my best wishes foe the future. I dislike carrots too. I do find I like home grown the small short ones are great. But store bought are yukky unless they have the greens left on them. But in case DH comes home with that kind from storage, I cook them with butte, brown sugar and some lemon juice. As a small child I adored med rare steak. NOW  I can barley choke it down. I too would rather have some nice roast bef and gravy. Don't give up snip I'd bet the smell thing will eventually go away. I fix and use to love Pesto for my family but basil got really a bad thing for me. I'm ok with it now but there for awhile it was no thank you for me. 
kades


----------



## taxlady (Sep 27, 2012)

Cooked salmon, pumpkin and other hard squash, freshwater fish (but I haven't met a saltwater fish I didn't like), most beans that have been dried (black beans are okay and garbanzo beans are great), lima beans (but fava beans are fine), white bread, white rice, white saltines, lentils, store-bought ketchup (but the stuff I made was wonderful). Oh yeah, cilantro, yuck!


----------



## Kayelle (Sep 27, 2012)

As cute as they are, I *detest *brussel sprouts, and I've honestly tried to like them.  I've heard people give various methods of cooking them so I'd like them, but not even bacon with sprouts has converted me.  If bacon won't cure them, nothing will.


----------



## mollyanne (Sep 27, 2012)

Snip 13 said:


> ...For some reason I just can't stand Carrots, they taste bitter to me and I don't know why.


Try roasting your carrots on a flat pan (spray with a little oil) at 450-500 degrees in the oven for 15-20 minutes...that should take away the bitterness...brings out the sweetness.

All my life I've strongly detested doughnuts and pancakes *blech* 
.....but I  waffles and french toast...love love love 'em. 
Go figure.


----------



## LPBeier (Sep 27, 2012)

For me it is oysters, mussels, snails and clams (though I can have clams cut up fine in a chowder). It isn't the smell.  I can cook them all no problem for DH and when I was working.  It is the fact I gag.  I can eat Tuna and Salmon sashimi and love it but not as sushi - the fish and rice create that same gag feeling.

Caramel is another thing.  I used to love it but now just don't care for it.  

By the way, Snip, big hugs and welcome back!


----------



## Merlot (Sep 27, 2012)

Lobster, coffee, and cilantro dislike all 3 of them!


----------



## vitauta (Sep 27, 2012)

no matter how much fruit and berries you might mix into it, no matter its much touted properties of regularity, i fear i will never be a convert.....


----------



## taxlady (Sep 27, 2012)

vitauta said:


> no matter how much fruit and berries you might mix into it, no matter its much touted properties of regularity, i fear i will never be a convert.....


Mix into what?


----------



## vitauta (Sep 27, 2012)

into a cup of yogurt, sweetie--and thanks for asking....


----------



## LPBeier (Sep 28, 2012)

vitauta said:


> into a cup of yogurt, sweetie--and thanks for asking....


So good to have you back vit!


----------



## Snip 13 (Sep 28, 2012)

Thanks for the tips guys  It's not just the smell of chicken that puts me of, it's the taste too. I've tried killing it with curry, eating KFC (I order mash and gravy when Hubby wants a KFC fix lol!), Stirfry etc etc but nothing hides the taste. Think I'll just go without. 

As for carrots, I've tried roasting, sweetening, adding them to stews and once again the taste just gets me. I'll eat them since it beats chicken.

I also don't eat bananas unless cooked. Love banana bread and milkshake but a raw banana is safe from me unless I'm stuck in the bush and close to starvation lol!


----------



## taxlady (Sep 28, 2012)

I hate pumpkin. I hate pumpkin pie. But, a friend of mine makes pumpkin muffins that I like. I can't really say I love them though.


----------



## CWS4322 (Sep 28, 2012)

taxlady said:


> I hate pumpkin. I hate pumpkin pie. But, a friend of mine makes pumpkin muffins that I like. I can't really say I love them though.


I also will eat pumpkin muffins (I use the recipe from the Bon Appetite cookbook series from the '80s). I skipped going to the pie making thing where I volunteer this week because it was pumpkin pie making week. I make pumpkin pie for Thanksgiving if my brother is coming, but otherwise, it isn't on the menu. I love winter squash. But pumpkin--well, the dogs like it.


----------



## lyndaW (Oct 5, 2012)

Hubby & I have tried over and over again Mexican foods............for some reason we just do not care for any of them......could be color combinations and/or presentation....................its a shame becausee most of our friends really enjoy going to the various Mexican restaurants...........we now just pass............but at least we have given it several shots


----------



## Dawgluver (Oct 5, 2012)

Indian style curry, pancakes and waffles, cooked salmon, though I do like smoked salmon.

Liver and brussels sprouts are a given, they don't count as a lot of other folks don't like them either.


----------



## mollyanne (Oct 5, 2012)

Dawgluver said:


> Liver and brussels sprouts are a given, they don't count as a lot of other folks don't like them either.


But wait, Trader Joe's has fresh frozen brussel sprouts called " True Belgian Brussels Sprouts". They're smaller and a little sweeter. Serve them warm but not overcooked (still bright green) with roasted pecan halves and a vinaigrette of olive oil, balsamic vinegar, garlic, basil, and a teensy red pepper flakes.


----------



## Dawgluver (Oct 5, 2012)

mollyanne said:
			
		

> But wait, Trader Joe's has fresh frozen brussel sprouts called " True Belgian Brussels Sprouts". They're smaller and a little sweeter. Serve them warm but not overcooked (still bright green) with roasted pecan halves and a vinaigrette of olive oil, balsamic vinegar, garlic, basil, and a teensy red pepper flakes.



  I would never question the palates of PF, Kayelle, and many others, as well as my own.  We've all tried and failed to like them!


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Oct 5, 2012)

mollyanne said:


> But wait, Trader Joe's has fresh frozen brussel sprouts called " True Belgian Brussels Sprouts". They're smaller and a little sweeter. Serve them warm but not overcooked (still bright green) with roasted pecan halves and a vinaigrette of olive oil, balsamic vinegar, garlic, basil, and a teensy red pepper flakes.



I think I've wasted more money trying to like Brussels Sprouts than any other food.  Sounds tasty, I think I will try it with some shredded cabbage.


----------



## Addie (Oct 5, 2012)

Aunt Bea said:


> I agree with Steve on the caviar, I would much rather have a PB&J!
> 
> Snip, try a dash of grated nutmeg on your carrots.
> 
> ...


 
I cut the cooked carriots into medallions. Make a white sauce with nutmeg and put the cooked carrots in it. Always a big hit with the "I hate carrots!" folks.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Oct 5, 2012)

Addie said:


> I cut the cooked carriots into medallions. Make a white sauce with nutmeg and put the cooked carrots in it. Always a big hit with the "I hate carrots!" folks.



They are good glazed with a tablespoon of orange marmalade or real maple syrup and a knob of butter.  

It only take a little to make a big flavor boost.


----------



## taxlady (Oct 5, 2012)

Oh please, don't spoil my carrots with sweet stuff. Steamed with a little bit of butter and I'm happy. You could boil 'em, as long as you don't overdo it.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Oct 5, 2012)

taxlady said:


> Oh please, don't spoil my carrots with sweet stuff. Steamed with a little bit of butter and I'm happy. You could boil 'em, as long as you don't overdo it.



Ok, butter and a little dill weed works just as well!


----------



## Somebunny (Oct 5, 2012)

Can I have everyone else's Brussels Sprouts?   I love love love them!  I will trade you sardines and smoked oysters!


----------



## Dawgluver (Oct 5, 2012)

Somebunny said:
			
		

> Can I have everyone else's Brussels Sprouts?   I love love love them!  I will trade you sardines and smoked oysters!



I will swap you your smoked oysters, you may have the Brussels sprouts.  I might have a sardine or two, though those little skeletons grossed me out when I found them when I was about 10.  Used to love them....


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Oct 5, 2012)

Somebunny said:


> Can I have everyone else's Brussels Sprouts?   I love love love them!  I will trade you sardines and smoked oysters!




I'll meet you in Spokane for the hand off...


----------



## Somebunny (Oct 5, 2012)

PrincessFiona60 said:
			
		

> I'll meet you in Spokane for the hand off...



Lol Princess!  You know it's only about 6 hours for me.....you never know.....and I love Montana, spent some time there on the last 2 vacations, even have some rellies there ;-)


----------



## Somebunny (Oct 5, 2012)

Dawgluver said:
			
		

> I will swap you your smoked oysters, you may have the Brussels sprouts.  I might have a sardine or two, though those little skeletons grossed me out when I found them when I was about 10.  Used to love them....



Those little skeletons gross me out to!  Blech!


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Oct 5, 2012)

Somebunny said:


> Lol Princess!  You know it's only about 6 hours for me.....you never know.....and I love Montana, spent some time there on the last 2 vacations, even have some rellies there ;-)



Next time you are in Missoula, Holler!


----------



## taxlady (Oct 5, 2012)

Aunt Bea said:


> Ok, butter and a little dill weed works just as well!


Dill sounds like a good idea. I'll have to give that a try.


----------



## CWS4322 (Oct 5, 2012)

Somebunny said:


> Those little skeletons gross me out to!  Blech!


As a child, when our parents went out, our special supper was hard boiled eggs, spinach, sardines, and saltine crackers. Those little skeletons--BLECH! But as a child, you could have gotten me to do almost anything for hb eggs, spinach, sardines, and saltine crackers. I still eat 3/4 of those. I'd claim the smoked oysters, btw, but I'd also want the brussels sprouts. The ones in the garden are now ready...to me, they taste like "baby" cabbage...the little head that sprouts after you harvest the large head.


----------



## Claire (Oct 6, 2012)

For those who mentioned Brussels sprouts, huh?  Most people don't like them.  With me, I went through a weird period in late menopause (thank heaven, that's over) when almost everything smelled bad ... especially cucumbers and watermelon.  Got most of it back, but still do not like cucumbers and watermelon, and it pisses me off.  These are things I loved, the real feel of summer.  I want to like them.  If you'd have asked me 5 years ago, I'd never have believed that anyone could possibly dislike watermelon or cucumbers.  That crispy, light, epitome of summer.  Every summer I try, and every time I try, I still don't like them.  To me they now smell and taste the same (and yes, I've been told they do have a chemical compound in common).  If I had to develop an aversion to something in middle age, couldn't it have been something fattening?


----------



## Silversage (Oct 6, 2012)

Peach pie....peach cobbler....peach crisp....peach ice cream.....

And did I mention peaches?


----------



## taxlady (Oct 6, 2012)

Silversage said:


> Peach pie....peach cobbler....peach crisp....peach ice cream.....
> 
> And did I mention peaches?


I don't much care for any of those either, well except for the peaches.


----------



## mollyanne (Oct 6, 2012)

This is dedicated to dawgluver, kayelle, the princess, and all those wishing for a brussels sprouts recall


----------



## Aunt Bea (Oct 6, 2012)

Well I just got back from the farmers market with my stalk of BS!

I almost did not buy them because when we were little we were always told not to pick the BS until after a good hard frost.  

We have not had a frost yet so I guess I can see if the cold shock therapy makes any difference!


----------



## Dawgluver (Oct 6, 2012)

mollyanne said:
			
		

> This is dedicated to dawgluver, kayelle, the princess, and all those wishing for a brussels sprouts recall



  True, dat!


----------



## taxlady (Oct 6, 2012)

Aunt Bea said:


> Well I just got back from the farmers market with my stalk of BS!
> 
> I almost did not buy them because when we were little we were always told not to pick the BS until after a good hard frost.
> 
> We have not had a frost yet so I guess I can see if the cold shock therapy makes any difference!


Try with a few of the little heads. If it isn't as good as it's supposed to be, try putting the rest in the freezer over night.

Let us know how it goes.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Oct 6, 2012)

taxlady said:


> Try with a few of the little heads. If it isn't as good as it's supposed to be, try putting the rest in the freezer over night.
> 
> Let us know how it goes.


----------



## Snip 13 (Oct 6, 2012)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> I think I've wasted more money trying to like Brussels Sprouts than any other food. Sounds tasty, I think I will try it with some shredded cabbage.


 
I think I may have a way that you will like them. Try thinly slicing fresh brussel sprouts instead of cabbage in coleslaw, my son hates them but he can't tell it's not cabbage when I make them this way. Shredded into mixed green salad is also good. I find the fresh ones much tastier than frozen


----------



## Snip 13 (Oct 6, 2012)

Somebunny said:


> Can I have everyone else's Brussels Sprouts? I love love love them! I will trade you sardines and smoked oysters!


 
I'll have half of those brussel sprouts and I'll eat your smoked oysters and sardines lol!


----------



## Snip 13 (Oct 6, 2012)

Somebunny said:


> Those little skeletons gross me out to! Blech!


 
I'll have all the skeletons and the bloodline, I always dig them out of my kids sardines and save the lot for my last bit of toast. They're my favourite


----------



## Addie (Oct 6, 2012)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> I think I've wasted more money trying to like Brussels Sprouts than any other food. Sounds tasty, I think I will try it with some shredded cabbage.


 
You too? Unfortunately they don't sell them in packages of two at a time. That is about all I can get down. And don't tell me they are like little cabbages. No they are not! They are Brussel Sprouts. Cabbage I like. I don't like Brussel Sprouts. Can't you folks tell the difference?


----------



## Snip 13 (Oct 6, 2012)

Just remembered something else I can't stand. Kidneys!!!!!!! I can eat liver, brawn, sheeps head, trotters, bone marrow etc. but kidneys taste just like pee to me  Yes I know what pee tastes like! Let just say when so called high school friends give you OJ, it's not always OJ


----------



## Snip 13 (Oct 6, 2012)

Addie said:


> You too? Unfortunately they don't sell them in packages of two at a time. That is about all I can get down. And don't tell me they are like little cabbages. No they are not! They are Brussel Sprouts. Cabbage I like. I don't like Brussel Sprouts. Can't you folks tell the difference?


LMAO! Yip, I can tell the difference. Cover them in mayo or cheese then heck no. Can't understand why people would try and force themselves to eat BS if they eat cabbage. Nutritionally they are almost identical. I love the little buggers though.
Chicken and carrots, no thanks! Pitty too since chicken is cheap in SA and they stick carrots in almost everything 
I always end up eating egg on toast when chicken is on the menu and force my carrots down like a naughty child lol!
Going for dinner by friends is a nightmare since chicken is a dinner party favourite. Can't count the times I've faked sick or pushed my chicken onto hubby's plate and nicked his veggies!


----------



## taxlady (Oct 6, 2012)

Addie said:


> You too? Unfortunately they don't sell them in packages of two at a time. That is about all I can get down. And don't tell me they are like little cabbages. No they are not! They are Brussel Sprouts. Cabbage I like. I don't like Brussel Sprouts. Can't you folks tell the difference?


You betcha I can tell the difference. I like Brussels sprouts cooked, not raw. I like cabbage raw, not cooked (except red cabbage cooked the Danish way).

Too bad Stirling can't even stand the smell of cooked Brussels sprouts - makes him nauseous, so I almost never get to eat them.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Oct 6, 2012)

mollyanne said:


> This is dedicated to dawgluver, kayelle, the princess, and all those wishing for a brussels sprouts recall



Thanks Mollyanne!  I swiped the cartoon and that's exactly how I feel.


----------



## Merlot (Oct 6, 2012)

I forgot about corn. I'm not a fan at all. I want to like it but I just really end up forcing myself to eat it.


----------



## taxlady (Oct 6, 2012)

Merlot said:


> I forgot about corn. I'm not a fan at all. I want to like it but I just really end up forcing myself to eat it.


I love corn, but not that bi-coloured sweet stuff they call peaches 'n cream corn here. Yuck. Went and spoiled a lovely food. At least I can still get the kind I like as frozen kernels. Loads of people love that overly sweet stuff.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Oct 6, 2012)

I like corn as long as it's not cooked in something.


----------



## Addie (Oct 6, 2012)

I like corn raw, right off the cob. But then I am part Indian., so what do I know? Eating raw corn is the only Indian thing I do in life. The rest of my life is spent as a white squaw.


----------



## Snip 13 (Oct 7, 2012)

Addie said:


> I like corn raw, right off the cob. But then I am part Indian., so what do I know? Eating raw corn is the only Indian thing I do in life. The rest of my life is spent as a white squaw.


 
I love raw corn on the cob, freshly picked! And grilled on the BBQ, they sell it as a roadside snack in South Africa yum!


----------



## Addie (Oct 7, 2012)

Snip 13 said:


> I love raw corn on the cob, freshly picked! And grilled on the BBQ, they sell it as a roadside snack in South Africa yum!


 
When I was a kid, I used to go into the garden and pick whatever veggie was ripe and eat it right then and there. Root veggies I would was off with the hose. Corn was always my favorite. I couldn't wait for it to ripen. Sometimes I didn't. I would pick it when it had just started to develop inside the husk.


----------



## Merlot (Oct 7, 2012)

Merlot said:


> I forgot about corn. I'm not a fan at all. I want to like it but I just really end up forcing myself to eat it.


 
I can tolerate corn but I just truly don't care if I ever eat it anymore.  The only way I ever ate it was cut and scraped from the cob from my Grandparents garden and they are now gone.   I have a real dislike for soups that have large chunks of vegetables and then these little bits of corn in it!


----------



## Snip 13 (Oct 8, 2012)

I love the taste of banana but hate the texture. Won't eat them as is but I'm fine when they are cooked or added to a smoothie.


----------



## Claire (Oct 9, 2012)

CWS4322 said:


> As a child, when our parents went out, our special supper was hard boiled eggs, spinach, sardines, and saltine crackers. Those little skeletons--BLECH! But as a child, you could have gotten me to do almost anything for hb eggs, spinach, sardines, and saltine crackers. I still eat 3/4 of those. I'd claim the smoked oysters, btw, but I'd also want the brussels sprouts. The ones in the garden are now ready...to me, they taste like "baby" cabbage...the little head that sprouts after you harvest the large head.



The "treat" we got when my parents went out were Swanson chicken pot pies and frozen french fries!  

Then there were nights when my dad had "duty" and we got to eat the foods he didn't like.  He didn't (gee, why am I using past tense?  He's still alive and kicking) like rice, french fries, hamburgers.  So when he had overnight duty or went TDY, we got these treats.  Fried rice especially!


----------



## Snip 13 (Oct 9, 2012)

Claire said:


> The "treat" we got when my parents went out were Swanson chicken pot pies and frozen french fries!
> 
> Then there were nights when my dad had "duty" and we got to eat the foods he didn't like. He didn't (gee, why am I using past tense? He's still alive and kicking) like rice, french fries, hamburgers. So when he had overnight duty or went TDY, we got these treats. Fried rice especially!


 
When we were kids and my Dad worked away we also got to eat the things he didn't. 
Liver, minced beef and soup. I love soup and liver but my Dad said only sick and old people eat soup lol!


----------



## sbriscoe (Oct 14, 2012)

I absolutely loath onions, mushrooms and peppers. It can making trying new recipes quite difficult, especially main dishes. It's also a pain when I'm invited to someone else's house for dinner. I can handle cooked onions in some things, as long as it's not the main flavor of the food and love Bloomin' Onions, but that is it. I've been this way all my life. My Dad was so happy when Mc Donald's introduced chicken nuggets. No more waiting on special order cheeseburgers at the drive thru


----------



## chopper (Oct 14, 2012)

I just don't understand how others like mushrooms. I can eat small pieces on pizza if it is a great pizza, but I don't really like them. I can't eat them any other way.


----------



## Snip 13 (Oct 15, 2012)

sbriscoe said:


> I absolutely loath onions, mushrooms and peppers. It can making trying new recipes quite difficult, especially main dishes. It's also a pain when I'm invited to someone else's house for dinner. I can handle cooked onions in some things, as long as it's not the main flavor of the food and love Bloomin' Onions, but that is it. I've been this way all my life. My Dad was so happy when Mc Donald's introduced chicken nuggets. No more waiting on special order cheeseburgers at the drive thru


 
That's a tough one, eating out must be a pain! Almost all dishes contain one of the above! Makes me feel better about not eating chicken lol!


----------



## Cindercat (Oct 15, 2012)

When I was a kid I hated Brussels sprouts (always boiled), liver & onions, ham salad, & any fish served with the head on. Now I love roasted Brussels sprouts & liver & onions if not over cooked. Love sardines on crackers. Don't even think of putting head cheese in my fridge - I've seen how it's made. Still don't like ham salad. Or tongue. I try coffee once a year just to be sure I still don't like it.


----------



## Snip 13 (Oct 15, 2012)

Cindercat said:


> When I was a kid I hated Brussels sprouts (always boiled), liver & onions, ham salad, & any fish served with the head on. Now I love roasted Brussels sprouts & liver & onions if not over cooked. Love sardines on crackers. Don't even think of putting head cheese in my fridge - I've seen how it's made. Still don't like ham salad. Or tongue. I try coffee once a year just to be sure I still don't like it.


 
I'd forgotten I don't eat tongue! Hated it as a kid but I haven't tried again. Maybe I should try at least once lol!


----------

